# looking for adivse



## Rascal (Mar 20, 2010)

My Havanesse has Kidney Stones. They are not the kind that can be disloved. The vet has put him on Hill's perscription diet U/D. Does anyone have any detail on this food or something else that may be good for him?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have they been removed?

RX diets like that are expensive and only cover up the problem rather than addressing it. I would highly suggest doing a raw, prey model style diet. Stones commonly form from too many minerals in their diet or even the water they drink...


----------

